# Which one? - Canon 100mm IS L or Canon 150mm 2.8



## haring (Nov 26, 2010)

Currently I have the Canon Macro 100mm 2.8 non IS. I would like to  upgrade it to the Macro 100mm IS version. At the same time the canon  Macro 150mm would be a great option as well.  I would like to use them  for wedding details: ring, jewelry, etc.

The question: Which one? The Canon 100mm IS L OR the 150mm 2.8, or maybe the Nikon 105mm 2.8?

Thanks!


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 26, 2010)

cant go wrong with the IS L. Just off my research, I havent used any of the above.


----------



## sydneykimi (Jan 5, 2011)

I heard a lot of good feedbacks on the 100mm L IS, Canon is having instant rebate right now i think it's like $100 off, you can try B&H or any other places.


----------



## Overread (Jan 5, 2011)

Canon don't make a 150mm f2.8 macro lens - sigma make a 150mm f2.8 macro lens and canon make a 180mm f3.5 macro lens. Also I take it you must be using both a canon and a nikon setup since you are considering the nikon 105mm macro. 

Generally speaking optically not one of these lenses is going to give you an outstanding difference in quality over the other. Even the L series lenses are not going to be worlds above the others - in general macro lenses are already very good optically speaking. Most differences are going to be minor and most likely more the result of sample variation within the lens production rather than fully inherant differences in design.

The big differences are going to be the IS/VR in the canon 100mm L and the nikon 105mm VR macro lenses. Otherwise you have the focal range difference which will increase the working distance of the lens and thus give you a little more room to work with. However for wedding work I doubt that you need more distance between you and the subject and might even find more distance can be a hinderance in indoor close environments (though I will add that more focal length leads to an increase in the background blurring that occurs)


----------

